

Holy crap, an Objective-C text that doesn’t assume you’re retarded - peter123
http://fullof.bs/holy-crap-an-objective-c-text-that-doesnt-assume-youre-retarded

======
compay
Aaron Hillegass's "Cocoa Programming for Mac OS X" is an extremely well
written book that is great for learning Objective C through Cocoa and also
does not assume you're retarded.

~~~
jimbokun
The real point of this book is specifically to teach Objective-C to C++
programmers. Looking at the table of contents, doesn't seem to have much
actual "Cocoa" specific content (like AppKit, etc.)

So it looks like the blog post title is misleading.

EDIT: And looking through it, I see I can work backwards and re-learn C++
stuff from the parallel ObjC code, as I know ObjC better than C++ which I
haven't used seriously in a very long time.

~~~
silencio
I think the blog post in general is slightly misleading, it seemed like the
author was reading Cocoa books (i.e. hillegass and the pragprog cocoa
programming book? that's the only pragprog book I can think of that would make
sense, but it's only in beta...) and not strictly related to the language,
which is what seemed to be what he was looking for.

I'm curious as to which texts this person has looked at, since I found
Kochan's objc book, a friend's guide based on Kochan
(<http://otierney.net/objective-c.html> although it hasn't been updated in a
while), and the Apple docs on objc to be more than enough supplement to what I
considered a chapter of Hillegass that left a little something more to be
desired.

------
kriyative
Excerpt:

    
    
      "Kudos to Pierre Chatelier for writing the book that Apple and Alan Kay could not."
    

What does Alan Kay have to do with Objective C? He invented Smalltalk not
Objective-C. Perhaps the author meant Brad Cox
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brad_Cox>).

------
petercooper
Someone who can't program already is "retarded"? No wonder certain geeks get a
reputation for being unfriendly elitists. I thought we'd grown out of childish
slurs like this.

------
Zev
Every language has its share of good and bad books to learn from. There's no
reason ObjC/Cocoa (or GNUStep if thats your thing) is different.

~~~
blasdel
GNUStep is not anybody's thing, and hasn't been for at least a decade.

------
signa11
couldn't you take for example K&R and a copy of Objective-C language spec to
get going ? or are the semantic differences just too great...

~~~
silencio
You could just take K&R and an Objective-C guide and try, but the best
somewhat-tailored advice about learning Objective-C and Cocoa that I have ever
read was on
[http://www.cocoabuilder.com/archive/message/cocoa/2008/5/15/...](http://www.cocoabuilder.com/archive/message/cocoa/2008/5/15/206700)
and something I highly recommend people see before starting :)

